# Spray Painting Lightbulbs?



## chisox100 (Nov 12, 2008)

is it okay to spray paint light bulbs and the new eco-friendly bulbs that look like ice cream cones.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know about spray painting them, but you can use glass paint on them.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't think they get hot enough to cause any problems, but spray paint doesn't work very well. While it reflects a certain color it isn't transparent and tends to block the light trying to pass through it.

You could use this stuff:
http://www.rosco.com/us/scenic/colorine.asp


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I think I would paint a glass jar and put the light inside ,before I went painting the bulb itself. painting a regular bulb is inviting a fire.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Why not just use gels?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I've spray painted floodlights, it actually does work.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Scot and Hib are right, its not a good plan. Gels are good "if" you can get them. And NO dont use colored plastic (talk about a fire hazard) Remember, after Christmas there are sales on lights and flood lite set ups so dont be in a rush, wait for the sales to start.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

You can get spray can transparent paint (intended for chrome recoloring) at most auto parts stores. VHT has had one out the 20 + years in green,"gold",red. there is another one out that i can't remember the name right now,but they have a full line of auto spray paints & chrome color tints spray cans (red,gold,purple).I have use them in interior car lites for dash & works great.Reg little bulbs should work fine, but i'm sure they will peel over time pending how much the get used needing redo.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

> Gels are good "if" you can get them


Gels are not hard to find at all and rather inexpensive, I got mine from Stage spot and bought the sheets, you can get 4 -6 gels per sheet depending on the size of your light, each sheet cost me $6.25


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I found gels on ebay....cheap and easy


----------



## Sledge (Oct 24, 2006)

wills gels work on a small halogen bulb?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sure ...they should work on any light source


----------



## Sledge (Oct 24, 2006)

Very cool, I have about a half a mile spool of white rope lighting any ideas what would be the best way to color that?


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

I wolud just spray paint it. Keep your coat light so you dont obscure the lights too much and be prepared to re-apply paint from one season to the next.


----------



## Sledge (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks Spanky Have you done this before? I thought about soaking the spool in a garbage can of dye with the open ends out of the liquid. I thought it might soak into the plastic.


----------

